# Emergency Dept. codes??



## kjferg47 (Sep 9, 2009)

I need to populate my clients database with "all" ED codes - not just E&M codes, pretty much any/all codes that might be billed in the ED. Instead of copying the entire CPT book, can anyone provide me with a comprehensive encounter form or point me in the direction of a website or resource for this kind of information?

Any assistance is greatly appreciated.

Ken


----------



## jimbo1231 (Sep 11, 2009)

*Sources*

A good starting point is all of the laceration repair; I&D, foreign body removal and burn codes as well as finger, toe, rib and clavicle fracture and dislocation codes.
But I can get you something if you give me your E-Mail address. But you should cross reference any encounter form you receive with 2009 CPT for completeness and accuracy.
Also Ingenix publishes the Emergency Medicine Coding Companion which is good. But I always have to give the discalimer that it isn't a primary coding source.

Jim Strafford  CEDC  MCS-P


----------



## kjferg47 (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for the response Bill.  I was able to get the information from another source.  So far it has been helpful.

Ken


----------

